# Multiple Sclerosis doesn't stop me from Lifting...Check out my Deadlifting Video



## BeaChampion (Oct 12, 2005)

So the Doctors tell me a year ago that I have Multiple Sclerosis because my left leg is numb...
So what.

As a 33 year old Father of 2 small kids...I decided that rather than just feel bad for my self, That I'd start lifting to make myself as strong as possible to fend off any future disability.

The Ax is hanging over all of our heads...I just know that mine happens to say M.S. on it. Better to be a moving target.

I just started deadlifting a few months back to put on some size and overall strength. 
My bodyweight right now is about 188,

Check out my deadlifting video - 425 x 1

http://media.putfile.com/425Deadlift

I have to deadlift sumo style do to the balance issues.

Best Regards,
Lance


----------



## Myztek (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm glad you're not letting it get the best of you. My mom also has MS. Thankfully she's not in real bad condition either.


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 12, 2005)

looks good! keep it up!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks to me like you could pull even more too.  Nice!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 12, 2005)

excellent work and great attituted!


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 12, 2005)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 12, 2005)

It's amazing that you have that attitude, more people should be like you!


----------



## kraziplaya (Oct 12, 2005)

looked great


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 12, 2005)

nice job! keep going..


----------



## splach (Oct 12, 2005)

Awesome. Heh. To be honest though I thought this was a joke thread and that you were going to link in that video of a kid spastically deadlifting in his garage. PLEASE go find that kid and show him how to lift correctly...


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 12, 2005)

Great job, I hate it when people come up with lame excuses about why they can't work out.. Truly inspirational.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2005)

splach said:
			
		

> Awesome. Heh. To be honest though I thought this was a joke thread and that you were going to link in that video of a kid spastically deadlifting in his garage. PLEASE go find that kid and show him how to lift correctly...



Haha, I thought so too, especially when I saw the post count.  Sure proved me wrong!


----------



## BeaChampion (Oct 15, 2005)

Thanks Everyone...
Does my form look good?

425lbs...Is that considered a pretty respectable deadlift?

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2005)

It's real good. Never give up.


----------



## LAM (Oct 15, 2005)

nice lift !


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 16, 2005)

BeaChampion said:
			
		

> Thanks Everyone...
> Does my form look good?
> 
> 425lbs...Is that considered a pretty respectable deadlift?
> ...



I think, given your bodyweight, it is certainly respectable.

Your form looks fine really.  However, there is always room for improvement.  I frequently go back and watch videos and read articles on form to generate fresh ideas on ways to maintain better form more consistently and just keep myself fresh on the details.  Here is an article you should check:

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do;jsessionid=DA98F473EE425C8A2AC92DE10F4A0BFF.hydra?id=459744


----------

